# Igas Energy acquires Dart Energy



## bizlistings (13 May 2014)

I found out today the following info and I am trying to figure something out:

http://www.smh.com.au/business/stru...with-britains-igas-energy-20140511-383o1.html

In this article it says:

*"Dart shareholders will receive 0.08117 IGas shares for each Dart share held"*

So if I have 10,000 Dart shares for example, I will know have 811.7 IGas shares (https://www.google.com/finance?q=LON:IGAS)? 

Sorry for the dumb questions....lol


----------

